# Does anyone here sell on Etsy?



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

Afternoon all,

Since Covid started Iv put my personal coffee business plans on hold. "Speciality Tea & Coffee trailer roasting to order and online retail sales"

Dose anyone here sell on Etsy?? Do you need to be a registered business to sell there??

equipment wise I'm able to roast, package & post! However as above Iv held off I haven't registered my business for the time being. Just wondering if I'm allowed to sell on Etsy without this???

cheers John


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

When you say you are not a registered business what exactly do you mean by that?

I do not sell on Etsy and I am not familiar with their rules but regardless of what they say you will need to be registered with your local environmental health and be inspected and certified before you sell any coffee to the public.

David


----------



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> When you say you are not a registered business what exactly do you mean by that?
> I do not sell on Etsy and I am not familiar with their rules but regardless of what they say you will need to be registered with your local environmental health and be inspected and certified before you sell any coffee to the public.
> David


Exactly that I'm 90% done with my trailer leaving all the official stuff till the end so no I have not been inspected as the trailer is not finished.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Not sure if it helps you, but @MildredM sells on Etsy.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

GoldenB19 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Since Covid started Iv put my personal coffee business plans on hold. "Speciality Tea & Coffee trailer roasting to order and online retail sales"
> 
> ...


 You don't have to be a registered company, as could be a sole trader, but as Blackcat says, you need to be signed off by your local EHO


----------



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

BertVanGoo said:


> You don't have to be a registered company, as could be a sole trader, but as Blackcat says, you need to be signed off by your local EHO


Thanks guys


----------

